# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Anuncio de Pulgas. Abandono la moderación

## Pulgas

Vaya por delante que *este hilo no es una despedida*. En absoluto. Tenéis Pulgas para rato, y aquí seguiré, dando guerra, abriendo hilos nuevos y comentando aquello que crea que puede ser de utilidad para alguien.
Después de pensar un poco (no mucho, para no cansarme), he decidido abandonar mi cargo como coordinador de MagiaPotagia, así como dejar el equipo de moderación.
Ser moderador de un foro tan grande (y tan dispar) como este no es sencillo: requiere tiempo, paciencia y mucha dedicación. Así que, lo primero que tengo que hacer, es agradecer al resto de los moderadores su esfuerzo y su constancia. Gracias, gracias y gracias. De verdad que pocos sabéis lo que significa estar ahí.
Quisiera que quedase muy claro que en ningún momento mi marcha se debe a desavenencias con el resto de los moderadores, ni con la adminsitración del foro. En ellos he encontrado un grupo de amigos, y esa amistad me compensa cada minuto que he estado conectado.
Sin embargo, me siento algo cansado. Sé que he perdido la paciencia con algunos usuarios, y en esas circunstancias es mejor no seguir en el puesto. Las cosas, o se hacen bien, o no se hacen, y no tengo claro que mi trabajo alcance el rendimiento que merece el foro.

Lo dicho, por aquí nos vemos, nos leemos y seguimos disfrutando la magia juntos.
Muchas gracias a todos por haber sido capaces de aguantarme tanto tiempp  :Smile1: .

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Gracias a ti Fernando por todo este tiempo. Sin ti esto no sería lo que es a día de hoy.

Nos vemos por aquí, un abrazo muy fuerte!

----------


## sann

Mas te vale seguir estando de verdad porque voy a seguir necesitado de todo ese conocimiento a la hora de mejorar mis actuaciones infantiles, y cuando uno esta cansao como no lo mejor es pegarse un super descanso y dar la oportunidad a alguien preparado y con muchas ganas, no como yo por ejemplo, jajaj bueno un fuerte abrazo pulgas.

----------


## Iban

Escribir aquí un agradecimineto, en cualquier formato, es... una obviedad. Maldito Fernando... ;-)

----------


## Moss

Este es un hilo que promete muchos agradecimientos y abrazos.

Aquí va el mío. ¡Salud Maestro!

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Fernando, te lo dije en privado y te lo repito aquí,  es una noticia muy triste para el  foro. Muchas gracias por todo lo que has aportado en este tiempo,  realmente fuiste una pieza clave en el equipo de moderación y has hecho muchisimo para que el foro sea lo que es hoy.  Me alegra muchisimo de todas formas saber que vas a seguir por aquí dando la lata  :Smile1: 

De verdad que soy  malo con las palabras pero te agradezco muchisimo todo lo que has hecho,  no puedo decir más que gracias, gracias y mil gracias por tu colaboración y estoy seguro que este es el sentimiento exacto de todos los miembros de MagiaPotagia.  Un fuerte abrazo

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

Una decisión personal y evidentemente muy respetable, pero como ya te he transmitido en una ocasión, y siendo un poco egoísta  :Smile1:  me conformo con que sigas participando porque es un placer leer los contenidos de tus posts  :Wink1:

----------


## renard

Puff que susto me has dado,bueno lo importante es que vas a seguir participando en el foro,yo lo tengo muy claro el dia que no participes este foro perdera un peso super pesado,hay un refran que dice que nadie es inreplazable yo lo dudo mucho.Un abrazo maestro.

----------


## eusonpablo

Muy respetable tu decisión. 
Yo no posteo mucho, porque muchas veces no tengo mucho que aportar. 
Pero si que leo lucho, y aprendo mucho gracias a gente como tu (me permito la licencia tutearte).
Muchas gracias por tu trabajo en el foro ( y al resto de gente que trabaja en el )
Yo espero poder seguir leyendo tus comentarios que tanto me sirven.

----------


## Tovaric

Espero que este descanso te sirva para cargar pilas y volver más enchufado que nunca. Seguramente ahora tendrás más tiempo para aportar cosas y corregirnos los fallos a los neófitos como yo que tanta falta nos hacen.
Un fuerte abrazo Fernando.

----------


## tofu

:Surprised:  De ahí lo de miembro legendario...

Me acabo de quedar de piedra... En fín, me imagino que lo de ser moderador tiene que ser agotador y que hay que echarle muchas horas y además horas de sueño...

Espero que aunque ya no te vayas a dedicar a pasar el mocho por el foro, sigas visitandolo a diario y continues aportando parte de todo ese saber que tienes almacenado en tu cabeza y que tanto nos ha ayudado a muchos de nosotros.

Gracias por todo Fernando, además de un gran mago, se nota que eres una gran persona. :Wink1: 

Y al resto de  moderadores, agradeceos también toda la labor que estais haciendo en el foro y desearos que no noteis demasiado la falta de pulgas y que todo marche bien.

Un saludo.

----------


## GIMMICK

Gracias por todo Fernando. Nos seguiremos viendo por aquí.  :Wink1: 
Un saludo.

----------


## Ming

Bueno... por pasos y lo que se me va pasando por la cabeza...
1. Pero tas gili****** perdi'o?!?! Tú me leíste "ayer" bien?! ¬¬
2. Bueno... comprendo tu punto de vista... entiendo la falta de tiempo y el querer tener tiempo para ti y la magia...
3. Ahora ya sabes; me debes un cuento :p
4. Gracias Fernando :-)
5. Has sido un gran MOD, y siempre lo serás.
6. Has sido, y eres, un Gran Mago y mejor Maestro.
7. Eres, si es que cabe, una grandiosa persona.

Gracias por todo Pulgas.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Bueno, si no nos dejas y sigues regalándonos tus sabios consejos como actor y mago, te lo perdonamos.

----------


## hakan di milo

espero que siguas porque necesitos los consejos de un profecional como tu , no te quiero o no te queresmos perder en el foro ,si necesitas algo o si alguna vez venis a la argentina ,sabes que podes contar conmigo para lo que sea !un abrazo!

----------


## Coloclom

Es de justicia decir que ha sido un gran ciclo, con muchísimas cosas positivas para el foro. He estado en el equipo la mayor parte de ese ciclo y soy testigo del gran avance. Debo además decir que siempre que un moderador se va, el foro se queda un poco cojo.

Ánimo a los que siguen para que mantengan la filosofía de convertir éste en el mejor foro de magia que sin duda lograrán.

----------


## DaarkBro

Bueno, pulgas (creo que te llamas fernando pero nose xd) tu decicion se respeta  :Smile1: !
siempre y cuando no nos abandones xd... 
gracias a tus hilos eh aprendido mucho, bastante y algo mas xdd!

soy pobre de palabras como veras xdd!
pero bueeh! Gracias por todo  :Smile1: 

Saludos!

----------


## MagDani

Pulgas, Muchas gracias por tu dedicación y esfuerzo por moderar el foro (también al resto de MODS)
Supongo y solo lo supongo que ser MOD es un esfuerzo inmenso y hay que dedicarle mucho tiempo, así que también te mereces un descanso.

Un abrazo fuerte y nos vemos pronto.

----------


## luis_bcn

quie me va a editar los mensajes ahora ?? ejjeje ,es broma .
solo decirte que para mi has hecho una buena labor de moderador vista desde fuera y ademas has aportado muy buenos consejos a los que estamos empezando ,eso te lo agradeceré siempre .
que te vaya muy bien ,que seguro que te ira ( menos estres seguro ) y un fuerte abrazo!!!

----------


## DavidAlvira

muchas gracias por todos tus consejos Pulgas,,,, thanks thanks thanksss

----------


## Juliopikas

Buenos días Fernando: Hubiera preferido no entrar hoy en el foro. Mala noticia. Muy mala noticia la recibida.
Los que llevamos un año (+-) en el foro tenemos la idea de que "Pulgas" es el apellido de Magiapotagia y una familia sin apellido pierde su identidad.
Ser moderador no es fácil pero cuando una persona reúne las virtudes de tener personalidad, ecuanimidad, fornación, valentía, experiencia, simpatía... esa persona es insustituible.
En fin... respeto, como no puede ser de otra forma, tu decisión y te deseo lo mejor.
¡Ahhhhhhh! Por fin me libero de tus "collejas". Ja, ja,ja,ja.
Un abrazo inmenso Fernando,

----------


## Tracer

> Buenos días Fernando: Hubiera preferido no entrar hoy en el foro. Mala noticia. Muy mala noticia la recibida.
> Los que llevamos un año (+-) en el foro tenemos la idea de que "Pulgas" es el apellido de Magiapotagia y una familia sin apellido pierde su identidad.


Suscribo sus palabras, y me voy a llorar un rato.

----------


## Mag Marches

Uf!! Por un momento pensaba que abandonabas el foro! Y aun así es una mala noticia para todos...!

¡Una gran abrazo mágico!

----------


## Ravenous

Será posible? Me voy un rato y se acaba el mundo! Mira que abandonarnos frente a todas estas fieras, Pulgas... Ya te vale. 
Paso de ponerme sentimentaloide. Ya sabes que te aprecio y que te vamos a echar de menos.
¿y mi monedero? ¿quien me dará ahora mi monedero? :D

----------


## b12jose

Bueno, pues sólo puedo agradecer estos años de moderación. Muchas gracias por todo Fernando.

Un abrazo

----------


## Payma

Agradezco todos tus aportes porque eran muy detallados y valían mucho la pena. En mi caso tu esfuerzo me ha servido para intentar mejorar. Gracias.

----------


## Tracer

Hombre, dice que seguirá aportando... solo dejará de moderar, no? NO? Gracias por toda la ayuda recibida

----------


## El Ciporr

Vas a seguir "submoderando" y lo sabes ;-)

----------


## Inherent

Gracias Pulgas y espero esto redunde en más post de esos que he visto últimamente, llenos de información. Un abrazo

----------


## Magnano

¿Quién me amonestará ahora? ¿Quién me va a reñir ahora si me porto mal? Iban es un buén candidato, pero... ¿estará a la altura? Es posible, pero creo que ahora el foro tiene un spammer en potencia con los calzoncillos sueltos y les va a costar mucho de parar :P

Gracias por todo tu trabajo compañero  :Smile1:

----------


## magoadrian

quien dirá ahora la famosa frase: Utiliza el buscador ? jejeje.

Buen trabajo durante todo este  tiempo

----------


## mayico

Magnano no nos pongas a prueba... yo seré un novato, pero hay quién a codo con Pulgas, te bannea sin pestañerar... jejeje.

Fuera bromas, Fernando esperemos que no influya en tu participación en el foro, eres una pieza clave, ya lo sabes...

----------


## Iban

Ostras, es verdad; ¿todo esto no erá para librarse del monedero...?

----------


## mayico

Yo creo que le dió pánico la montura...

----------


## Ritxi

Otra razón más para ir a Miranda de Ebro...

----------


## Ming

> ¿Quién me amonestará ahora? ¿Quién me va a reñir ahora si me porto mal?


Tu tranquilo, que fijo que los MPs de broncas llegarán igual xD

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Muchas gracias por todo. eres un grande.

un abrazo

----------


## MrTrucado

Respeto, si tuviera que definir a Fernando Saldaña con una palabra seria RESPETO, es sin lugar a dudas el más respetado del foro, cualquier comentario suyo, sacado de ese pozo de sabiduria, nos orientaba, nos guiaba, nos amonestaba si era necesario, nos apoyaba y nos animaba a mejorar cada día, corregía nuestros errores pero siempre con las palabras adecuadas en cada momento.
Y es que el RESPETO, no se regala ni se compra, se gana día a día, y Fernando en cada aportación, en cada comentario, y en cada corrección se ha ganado el cariño y el respeto de todos nosotros. Grande Fernando.
Aunque sigas posteando, el foro sin ti no va a ser lo mismo, es mi opinion personal, sin desmerecer los otros moderadores, pero lo digo por mi, y se de buena tinta de otros miembros, que cuando en alguna ocasion hemos subido un video, hemos estado esperando tu opinion, ya que tu objetividad, tus consejos (siempre buenos) y tus comentarios (siempre acertados), para nosotros han sido sentencias y doctrinas en las cuales basarnos para mejorar nuestro trabajo y mejorar como magos.
GRACIAS POR TODAS TUS ENSEÑANZAS
Como dices que no es una despedida, te diré: Hasta luego, nos vemos por el foro.

----------


## rubiales

Ya vas tarde Fernando, con la panda de maleantes y faltadores ortográficos que habemos aquí en el foro, micho has tardado, jeje 

Un abrazo gordo, gordo... como yo... Antes!!

----------


## xicu

Aunque no suelo postear, desde el 2005 no falto a mi cita casi diaria con el foro. Desde entonces, muchos han sido los foreros que han aportado voluntad, sabiduría y algunos magia con mayúsculas pero Pulgas ha sido un referente por encima de los demás. Ha aunado no sólo sus conocimientos mágicos sino también la manera de expresar esa sabiduría. No ha faltado el respeto, ni la comprensión, ni la asertividad en cada comentario. Porque leer a Pulgas es aprender, es empaparse, es querer hacer magia, es disfrutar plenamente. Este es un post de reconocimiento a este maestro y una petición para que todas esas ideas mágicas se plasmen en un libro. Mi admiración.

----------


## ignoto

Los moderadores ya empiezan a asustarse de mi malvadez y aterradorabilidad.

¡Temblad los que quedáis!

Si cayó uno de los grandes, el resto os hundiréis sin remisión.

----------


## Iban

Hemos comprado Raid. Ahora todo va a cambiar.

----------


## ignoto

> Hemos comprado Raid. Ahora todo va a cambiar.


Sobreviví a los encuentros de magos infantiles. Soy inmune a todo.

----------


## lossar

Fernando, mi primera reacción ha sido pensar de forma egoista e intentar convencerte de lo contrario, pero después de contar hasta diez, me he dado cuenta de que es una decisón lógica. 

Ser moderador de un foro como este es muy complicado y laborioso, y lidiar con todos nosotros, cada uno con nuestra forma de ser y de pensar, desgasta mucho, sobre todo cuando uno se toma todo lo que hace muy en serio.

Debes de quedarte con lo mas importante, te has ganado nuestro respeto, nuestra admiración y nuestro cariño.

----------


## mayico

Ignoto, quizá seas inmune a "casi" todo, porque si no funciona el raid, un zapatillazo y listo.

----------


## Pulgas

Pues aquí estoy para *agradecer tan exagerados elogios* y para recordar que no pasa nada, que ni me marcho ni me olvido del foro. Aquí sigo, y continuaré escribiendo.

Y para demostrar qué poco he cambiado, *un tirón de orejas colectivo* (sigo con  mi costumbre de aplicar castigos físicos). Os lo explico: las decisiones en el equipo de moderación se alcanzan por consenso, así que poco he hecho yo, salvo sumar mi opinión a la del resto de moderadores y contribuir a que se llevaran a cabo las iniciativas que decidíamos juntos. Eso quiere decir que el foro seguirá funcionando con absoluta normalidad y que *continuamos en buenas manos (excelentes, diría yo)* con lo que MagiaPotagia, con la colaboración de todos los usuarios y el buen hacer de moderadores y coordinador, seguirá su rumbo con firmeza.

Y ahora, a escribir en otros hilos, que este ya no da "pa" más. Lo mejor que se puede hacer en un foro de magia es conversar sobre magia.  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Bla bla bla... ¬¬

¿"exagerados elogios"? ¬¬
De exagerados nada. He dicho.

----------


## Sarbatxo

Fernando:

 Aunque llevo poco tiempo participando en el foro me gustan y valoro mucho tus fantasticas aportaciones. Espero poder seguir contando con ellas por aqui. 

Un abrazo.

----------


## t.barrie

Fernando, GRACIAS por todo. Un placer haber compartido todo este tiempo contigo en el "otro lado". Almenos me queda el consuelo de saber que si vas a quedarte por el foro, sabes que sin ti, esto no sería lo mismo. 

¡Y a ver si nos conocemos en persona algún día!

Un abrazo.

----------


## MagNity

Fernando, de mi parte ya sabes lo mucho que me duele, la admiración que te proceso y el reconocimiento a todo un inmenso trabajo para y hacia el foro. Gracias por todo "Pulgas!!!!"

----------


## Iban

Dado que Pulgas ha solicitado que terminemos con los elogios y que dejemos morir el hilo, creo que lo lógico es que le hagamos caso y volvamos a empezar la ronda de agradecimientos.

Fernando, gracias por todo el tiempo, cariño y sabiduría que has dedicado al foro desde el lado oscuro de la moderación.

----------


## Magnano

Gracias Pulgas  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Pulgas... un simple gracias no demuestra ni mucho menos lo agradecida que estoy de ti... pero es que no encuentro palabras para decir lo que pienso... así que...
Gracias :-)

----------


## Pulgas

Idos al peo  :Smile1:

----------


## luis_bcn

> Idos al peo


ves como das sabios consejos,gracias pulgas, :P

----------


## eidanyoson

Como diría Ritxi : joder!!!!

Ahora que parece que te quedas por lo menos de usuario digo:

Menos mal!!!!!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

----------


## golfov

bueno aunque no suelo escribir mucho si he leido muchos post de fernando y son siempre de gran ayuda para los que empezamos como para los que llevan tiempo, has realizado una gran labor y no facil de llevar este foro a lo que se refiere en moderacion y siempre aportando esa gran ayuda y consejos.

gracias por todo y espero seguir leyendote por estos foros

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Bueno,yo soy aun un novatillo en este foro,y no te conozco mucho,pero creo que has sido alguien grande en este foro (como moderador y como usuario).

Pero si a mi me costaba controlar un foro "pequeño" pero eso si muy descontrolado,porque los usuarios pasaban del tema y con un administrador que me hechaba a mi todo el marron,me imagino lo que puede sentir un moderador de un foro como este,el cual,no me da tiempo ni de leer los temas,jejeje...SALU2 y espero seguir viendote por aqui...

Pd:Decir,que en ese foro,el cual no voy a nombrar,estaba yo solo como moderador...Salu2

----------


## Iban

Fernando, te vamos a echar de menos en la sala de máquinas.

----------


## Ritxi

Fernando, chinchate, ya tenemos substituto y es más alto y guapo que tú

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Y sin caras raras en las fotos!

Se te va a echar de menos. GRANDE FERNANDO!!

----------


## Ming

Yo prefiero a Pulgas y sus MPs  :Cry: 
Los voy a hechar de menos  :O10:

----------


## ignoto

¿Y qué pasa con mi bronca semanal por MP?

----------


## Iban

Presente.

----------


## ignoto

> Presente.


Pretérito pluscuamperfecto.

(Por si es una partida de intelect).

----------


## Ming

> Pretérito pluscuamperfecto.


Jajajajaja
¿Tu bronca semanal?
Pues me debe de haber llegado tu MP a mi... que esta semana me han llegado 3... ¿Alguien más ha perdido una bronca-MP?

----------


## Iban

patio.jpgAy, señor...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

No manchemos un hilo de agradecimientos a Fernando!!

----------


## golfov

jajaja como se las gastais algunos por aqui. por el bien de fernando no meteros mas con el que su trabajo siempre lo realizo impecable.

saludos

----------

